# BALAGURUSWAMY HELP!!



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 11, 2006)

guys iam new to programming i need a start and i think should start from c/c++ that's why i need e balaguruswamy's c/c++ e- book which can teach me te basics can u guys plz help  i want that e -book :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## patelviren (Jan 11, 2006)

go through www.flazx.com


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 11, 2006)

@cyborg , its not Balaguru*swamy* its Balaguru*samy*

I am telling u this because i did the same mistake when i submitted my project report , i had written  balaguruswamy on the bibliography page and during presentation i was asked that who is this Balaguruswamy   . I discoverd later abt my mistake later when i read the name again on the book


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 11, 2006)

no viren no book and thanks for correcting me tarey_g hi hi


----------



## vinaypatel (Jan 17, 2006)

search for C For Dummies, 2nd Edition


----------



## vinaypatel (Jan 17, 2006)

*www.flazx.com/ebook2889.php


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 17, 2006)

hey vinay thanks bro thanks for the help i got that


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 17, 2006)

i have an e-book on this topic but not sure where to post it on forum or not.
IS IT WITH THE RULES ??????????


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 18, 2006)

yes plz gary4gar email it to me


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 18, 2006)

yes plz gary4gar email it to me


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 18, 2006)

oops sorry i posted twice moderators


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 18, 2006)

Cyborg, bro if ur in Mumbai then u can buy a book named as *C programming-I (for C) and C-Programming-II (for C++) from the authors M.M. Shah and Vivek Kurkarni* This is the best book for newbies like you. I refered the same book and later wen i was well versed with tat book, i swiched on to *Balagurusamy*  for C and C++. U can get this book at any Engineering book stall or any popular book store inMumbai.

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 18, 2006)

Imo Balagurusamy is the easiest to understand and has many example codes to learn with ease , I have never read the books from MM shah and Vivek Kulkarni so i can't comment on that , they may be good . but of all the books i  have read for C/C++  Balagurusamy is the best.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 18, 2006)

I totally agree with u tarey_g coz bala is a generalised book (suitable for engineering as well as professional and begineers too). I only advised cyborg (if at all he is a complete newbie to C) then he can go for SHAH and KULKARNI (this book is engineering students choice.. no offences..  ) and then he can switch on to Bala.

Neways the decision is urs....

My vote....  Balagurusamy and SHAH & Kulkarni (both rocks)  

cheers n e-peace......


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 18, 2006)

hey hey thanks tarey ashu thanks a lot but big brothers i need a e book can u help me in that i tried but i cant find it

and one thing more is c or c++ tough i have heard my friend saying that it is tough  

and one more he also told me that i should learn c++ and not c

and really thanks from my heart 
     

and ashu i am in new delhi  :roll:


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 18, 2006)

Cyborg bro, see this link, *cplus.about.com/od/beginnerctutorial/l/blcplustut.htmactually i was searching for sum additional info abt C and C++ and came across this site, hope this helps u, as this is a good site. Jus copy and paste all the contents in MS WORD (chapter by chapter). Well this is wat i did......  

Post ur reply and also ur querries.. and AFAIK, u shud start of with C or C++ as there is no harm,its not tough bro but since these languages are the building blocks of Programming so u will hv to learn it from the scratch.the same way, we all learnt A,B and C, so in short, these are the Alphabets for ur future programming lessons.

C++ is very much better and gr8 to work with..as compared to C.

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks ashu link is great but i think a hard copy of bala gurusamy is good as ctrl+c to ctrl+v 

thanks bigB!!!!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 19, 2006)

*cyborg wrote:*


> thanks ashu link is great but i think a hard copy of bala gurusamy is good as ctrl+c to ctrl+v
> 
> thanks bigB!!!!!!


Anytime bro.. well ya i agree with u abt ctrl+v funda..lol.... but jus a reminder tat if at all u dont get sum finer point in that book then u can always see the link.....

Best of luck bro !!!

cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 20, 2006)

c must satrt with Kanitkar and then to Balagurusamy

for c++ i prefer lafore


----------



## parthbarot (Jan 20, 2006)

Techie_geek is right.
balaguru is not good for learning.
kanitkar's book is good for starting.
and i think u shid use

"karnigton & richee" ( may be mistake but they r founders of c lang..u can find it on net i thnk) For C.


----------



## bholu (Jan 23, 2006)

ok, 
i'm getting one big problm i donloaded some pdf files from internet, but its not workin, adob reader gives  error stating its correpted or decoding is not proper coz its sended by e-mail attachment.

what to do now?


----------

